# Programmatic way to get available-channel listing off TiVo Roamio or Bolt?



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi,

Every so often, enough lineup errors build up (Comcast/XFinity changes stuff, and TiVo only seems to catch up on half of it), and I like to go out and report 'em to TiVo. However, it's been a pain to organize them all. Ideally, I'd like to take a programmatic scrape of Comcast/XFinity's lineup (actually not that hard, their page is text-enough that I can just copy-paste the text and massage it into an XML file easily), and then (the tricky part) take a scrape of TiVo's channel listing (number, abbreviation, name) so I can fairly easily match them. I can't seem to find a good place to get what TiVo has for my full channel listing -- I haven't found a way to get the guide on TiVo.com to just give me the full listing for a given time without it having to page down through the channels.

So I was wondering if there was a way to get it off the TiVo itself, through its web interface, but I've not found any documentation that might point me in the right direction. Ideally, I'd want the complete list of available channels (akin to Settings | Channel Settings | List Channels). Is that available anywhere through the TiVo interface that I could just wget it into a text file and massage as needed?

Thanks!
- Rick


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

kmttg allows exporting a channel list from a Tivo.


----------

